# Appraisals Please!



## r.cianci (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey,

A friend of mine came across two bikes while he was cleaning out his father's garage and he was curious as to what the current value of them would be.

I was wondering if you guys could provide your estimates?

 

Thank you!

- Roberto


----------



## SJX426 (Oct 6, 2008)

Need more detailed pics of the frames. Specifically the lugs, drop outs and fork crown.


----------

